# Sneak Peek!!!



## Rooigevaar (30/5/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

Looks like whatever's new is also coming out in 50ml

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (30/5/16)

nom nom!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> View attachment 55892


This looks very sneaky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/5/16)

More information and competition coming later today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (31/5/16)

Some new weiners!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/5/16)

Reveal and competition will go live tomorrow at 09h00 on our Facebook page.

I'm very pumped about this juice, some of my best work!


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Reveal and competition will go live tomorrow at 09h00 on our Facebook page.
> 
> I'm very pumped about this juice, some of my best work!



If it doesn't go live at the same time on the forum someone is gonna get a hurt real bad!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (31/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> If it doesn't go live at the same time on the forum someone is gonna get a hurt real bad!


Yeah and what about a ecigssa competition for those of us that don't FB?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Yeah and what about a ecigssa competition for those of us that don't FB?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



There are some ecigssa exclusive comps planned for the very near future, keep an eye out!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zahz (31/5/16)

Are these wieners KUSA registered  sorry had to @Rooigevaar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/6/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-release-and-giveaway.t23966/


----------

